# Update on Caden James



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have mostly been lurking and will try to post more









We _*finally*_ had our appointment with the head of obstetrics today to discuss the results of Caden's autopsy.

Big news...I was right.

To cut a long story short, he did have Trisomy 18, a chromosomal abnormality that is incompatible with life. It is amazing he lived as long as he did and he passed in the most peaceful way possible. I feel such relief, it is hard to put it into words.

I will write a full entry on my blog with all the details tomorrow, tonight I am emotionally exhausted.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I know your heart still misses your sweet Caden James, but I bet you feel a bit relieved and at peace to have an answer.

My heart goes out to you, as I know what you are going through.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i am happy for you that you got some answers and that your maternal instinct was reinforced. I am very sorry for your loss, but i know from experience that to have answers does help a little. take care.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

s mama. It is emotionally hard, but I am glad there are some answers for you.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

((hugs mamas))
I read your blog and saw the pics of sweet Caden.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm glad you have an answer at least. I'm so sorry about your son.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad you were able to get an answer.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm glad you got an answer. I read the blog and it really touched me. I have an instinct about what happened to my baby and hearing the importance of trusting your instincts as a mother meant a lot to me. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I am glad you have an answer and that it has provided you with a feeling of relief. This is what you suspected, wasn't it? Mama's intuition.


----------



## joanq (Oct 27, 2005)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Big hugs and lots of peace to you. The pics of Caden are just beautiful. My heart goes out to you & DP
















Caden James


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

A diagnosis is good in that it helps to keep you from that endless cycle of "what if I had/ what if I hadn't" guilt and self-blame. I'm glad you have an answer now.
Finding out that my daughter had Trisomy 16 lifted a weight from my shoulders; I was able to stop thinking I had been a terrible mother to her. Instead, I was able to be so proud of her for being such a strong little fighter and living as long as she did. The sense of loss and grieving stayed, but the guilt was gone.
Caden is a beautiful little boy. Much peace and healing to you, mamas.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)




----------

